# Recived mail from Sport Car Compact



## Paul Sullivan (Nov 27, 2003)

I recently wrote a letter to Sport car Compact about the article they wrote about the spec-v. I am sure most of you all read it, it was the one where they said the ser spec v pulled a 15.7 1/4 mile. I asked them how they pulled such a bad time. They said that they run there times on street asphalt and never on a real quarter mile. They said this is why the time may be inaccurate. I can't belive that a magazine would advertise 1/4 mile times that they recived not on a 1/4 mile. Does this seem unprofessional to anyone eles?


----------



## Blue2003SpecV (Dec 12, 2003)

That is the dumbest thing I have ever read. How can you post 1/4 mile times if you don't actually do a 1/4 mile in the car. Well I guess I can start making my own magazines. I'll just start making shit up. Great way to keep readers way to go Sport Car Magazine. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

they do it cuz there target readers dont do track time, some do, most don't so they test on the same road conditions there readers drive on, its more of a real world test, they also don't compensate for atmosphere and teperature. their resourses are not anywhere near a motortrend or car & driver etc. so they dont get track time... sucks, but thats reality... maybe if they get circulation numbers up, you will read about better tests

ps scc dosen't get cars long term either so comparison tests are hard


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Blue2003SpecV said:


> That is the dumbest thing I have ever read. How can you post 1/4 mile times if you don't actually do a 1/4 mile in the car. Well I guess I can start making my own magazines. I'll just start making shit up. Great way to keep readers way to go Sport Car Magazine. Keep up the good work.



You are a fucking idiot.

They DID do the 1/4 mile, and they DID measure it just like ALL the other major car magazines............they have a test venue and use either a Stalker Radar gun, GPS based system or an optical 5th wheel to get their acceleration times.

But they do it at whatever test venue they happen to have (SCC uses the California Speedway, Car and Driver uses the Chrysler proving grounds etc.)...........they do NOT do it at a dragstrip where track prep makes a huge difference (spraying down VHT and such).

Obviously, you are going to be able to beat their times slightly on a nicely prepped strip, and/or a cool day if you know how to drive..........

I should also point out, that car mags do their testing in street trim....that means NO tire pressure monkeying, NO wieght reduction (they leave the spare and jack in the car), and a FULL tank of gas (which is ALSO how they weigh the cars).



BTW........Car and Driver ALSO ran a 15.7 with a 2003 Spec V.




Also..........I've seen a fair few Spec V's run a LOT slower than 15.7 at the dragstrip with their monkey drivers........


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

BIGBULS said:


> You are a fucking idiot.



damn, calm down man...


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Well, if he would have used that mushy thing between his ears he might not have spouted off anything that stupid.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

BIGBULS said:


> You are a fucking idiot.
> 
> They DID do the 1/4 mile, and they DID measure it just like ALL the other major car magazines............they have a test venue and use either a Stalker Radar gun, GPS based system or an optical 5th wheel to get their acceleration times.
> 
> ...


He is right though, . Later.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

FletchSpecV said:


> He is right though, . Later.


Although starting an educated explaination or trying to state the facts to someone less knowing with a start like You F***** Idiot isn't exactly a cool thing to do, if you want to make a point or teach someone something.


----------



## Misanthrope1144 (Jan 6, 2004)

myoung said:


> Although starting an educated explaination or trying to state the facts to someone less knowing with a start like You F***** Idiot isn't exactly a cool thing to do, if you want to make a point or teach someone something.


he is right , there are a few guys on this forum that just can't handle it when people don't know as much as them. I know i say wrong things some times , but you don't have to be so aggressive about it , just say "ur wrong , and this is why" - type thing. But , whatever , can't we all just get along? :cheers:


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

I might have been a little overaggressive in my response, but what he said was incredibly ignorant.

Seriously......sometimes I wonder if half the population has ANY common sense........


----------



## Misanthrope1144 (Jan 6, 2004)

yes , its true that sometimes we forget our common sense...but let darwinism take care of it , lol. :cheers:


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Misanthrope1144 said:


> yes , its true that sometimes we forget our common sense...but let darwinism take care of it , lol. :cheers:


I blame it on the invention of Child Proofing... toys, cabinets...etc... when I was a kid all the stupid kids wouldn't make it if they choked on GI Joes head or guzzled the driano... and it was good... haha... We've screwed with the order of natural selection.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

BIGBULS said:


> Seriously......sometimes I wonder if half the population has ANY common sense........


Half?...Glad to see you're an Optimist


----------



## dwill9578 (Jan 13, 2003)

BigBuls talking about "common sense" since when did knowing how a car magazine tests there cars become common sense? I wonder if I had any common sense buying a Spec V, the car sucked! poor interior qualitly even compared to cars cheaper than it, transmission a total joke even with MT-90 brutal handling at the limit and it does no matter about the price it should contain more performance for the buck even for under 15g's.(final price)Although I enjoy to check back in once in awhile and see how the tards(BigBuls-Chimike) on this site bash eachother over the smallest discrepancy in completly useless information about a car the blows in the first place.Aren't forums designed to be helpful for owners?Everytime I have visited this site it's people bickering, a complete joke although great for a good laugh and thats it----keep up the good work ladies.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

All I have to say is it's a MAGAZINE. What you read is NOT what you get. Seriously. Read it for what it's worth and do your own testing, ie, go to the track yourself and start pulling some times. If you always base your opinions and FACTS on reading a magazine...I don't know what to say.

Magazines, FOR ME, are just a useful guide or tool to reading about mods, about what people out there are doing and just for entertainment. I don't know why people get so bent out of shape from reading information like this. Doesn't everyone know that their 1/4 mile time and a magazine and even my 1/4 mile time on the same car can and will be totally different?

Relax and enjoy that they even come out with a magazine at all. That's the least that some people are doing. Read you some NPM or something!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

dwill9578 said:


> BigBuls talking about "common sense" since when did knowing how a car magazine tests there cars become common sense? I wonder if I had any common sense buying a Spec V, the car sucked! poor interior qualitly even compared to cars cheaper than it, transmission a total joke even with MT-90 brutal handling at the limit and it does no matter about the price it should contain more performance for the buck even for under 15g's.(final price)Although I enjoy to check back in once in awhile and see how the tards(BigBuls-Chimike) on this site bash eachother over the smallest discrepancy in completly useless information about a car the blows in the first place.Aren't forums designed to be helpful for owners?Everytime I have visited this site it's people bickering, a complete joke although great for a good laugh and thats it----keep up the good work ladies.


Since you admit you have nothing to add to the edcuated conversations of this forum.... BYE....banned


----------



## mycarisaser (May 17, 2003)

dwill9578 said:


> BigBuls talking about "common sense" since when did knowing how a car magazine tests there cars become common sense? I wonder if I had any common sense buying a Spec V, the car sucked! poor interior qualitly even compared to cars cheaper than it, transmission a total joke even with MT-90 brutal handling at the limit and it does no matter about the price it should contain more performance for the buck even for under 15g's.(final price)Although I enjoy to check back in once in awhile and see how the tards(BigBuls-Chimike) on this site bash eachother over the smallest discrepancy in completly useless information about a car the blows in the first place.Aren't forums designed to be helpful for owners?Everytime I have visited this site it's people bickering, a complete joke although great for a good laugh and thats it----keep up the good work ladies.


I agree the car is a peice of crap but its my peice of crap 
I still have to pay for it so I guess ill make the best out of it well until I trade it in and it wont be for another nissan

sorry I and just spouting off


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

mycarisaser said:


> I agree the car is a peice of crap but its my peice of crap
> I still have to pay for it so I guess ill make the best out of it well until I trade it in and it wont be for another nissan
> 
> sorry I and just spouting off


I don't own one, but the ones I've driven weren't pieces of crap, wanna drive a POS... I recently had a Mustang rental... that was a POS... everything in it was put together so cheaply.. I was shocked to tell you the truth that so many people rave about Mustangs... I would buy a Spec V over the Mustang anyday.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

You want cheap, I'll take you for a ride in my friend's 1996 Chevy Beretta.

The interior is hoorrible, and he has the "GOOD" interior (91+).

The damn car is pretty fast though.........he just swapped in a 3400 V6 (with ~230lb/ft of torque with his mods)...........I could only wish about putting a torquey V6 in a Sentra (guess I'll have to settle for a turbo ).


----------



## mycarisaser (May 17, 2003)

myoung said:


> I don't own one, but the ones I've driven weren't pieces of crap, wanna drive a POS... I recently had a Mustang rental... that was a POS... everything in it was put together so cheaply.. I was shocked to tell you the truth that so many people rave about Mustangs... I would buy a Spec V over the Mustang anyday.


Ive had my car just under a year I have had nothing but problems with it. It spend more time in the shop than in my driveway. I guess im disapointed with it b/c all my other nissans were great cars and the owner of nissan is telling everyone that they are going to try to save money and increase sales by stopping overquallity. What kind of crap is that. That plan almost put GM under a few year back. So what the hell


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

BIGBULS said:


> Well, if he would have used that mushy thing between his ears he might not have spouted off anything that stupid.


Ha ha. Classic.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

mycarisaser said:


> and the owner of nissan is telling everyone that they are going to try to save money and increase sales by stopping overquallity. What kind of crap is that. That plan almost put GM under a few year back. So what the hell


Where is that from?

If your car was in the shop more than 3 or 4 times in the first year doesn't the lemon law come into effect?.. not really up on it, never had to be.

I still love my 98 200SX... I think it was built strong, interior beats all cars I've seen in the price range by far... and extremly happy with my 03 Altima..


----------



## Misanthrope1144 (Jan 6, 2004)

man , whats the avg price on a 98 200sx?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Misanthrope1144 said:


> man , whats the avg price on a 98 200sx?


When it was new? or now? pretty easy to look up..


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

Check out www.kbb.com for average prices on any car.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

simeronbugh said:


> Check out www.kbb.com for average prices on any car.


Just to let you know though, the KBB is a useful guide but the dealerships use a different book so don't be surprised if you get there and the price is different than KBB gives you. I used to work for a dealership and the managers would use blue book to make people think they were getting a good deal.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

myoung said:


> I still love my 98 200SX... I think it was built strong, interior beats all cars I've seen in the price range by far... and extremly happy with my 03 Altima..


Damn. My sentiments exactly.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

FletchSpecV said:


> Just to let you know though, the KBB is a useful guide but the dealerships use a different book so don't be surprised if you get there and the price is different than KBB gives you. I used to work for a dealership and the managers would use blue book to make people think they were getting a good deal.


NADA dealers guide baybeee, different then the NADA book consumers can buy... there is also the little black book... its updated weekly...


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

blankgazex said:


> NADA dealers guide baybeee, different then the NADA book consumers can buy... there is also the little black book... its updated weekly...


Yep, .


----------

